# Ile d'Offard campsite Saumur



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone visited the campsite on the island on the loire at Saumur .
Ile d'Offard campsite, any views would be appreciated, whats the approach and the site like for an 8,7m van??


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

grandadbaza said:


> Has anyone visited the campsite on the island on the loire at Saumur .
> Ile d'Offard campsite, any views would be appreciated, whats the approach and the site like for an 8,7m van??


I havn't been there for a number of years and I had a caravan then. There were no problem at all with an estate car towing a 5m caravan. The site was ok as far as I can recall and handy for a stroll into the town.
A few reviews here:
https://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=5632


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Its a few years ago since we visiited but I cant remember any problems you could have. 

Its in a reasonable location for you accessing the town by foot and not needing to use the van.


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, we went two years ago and we have an S820 and it was a lovely site, easy to get in and a lovely walk into town. Prudence


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We were there last August. No problem with access.

Some of the pitches would be too small for a 8.7m van though. Just let them know your size when booking in. We did not book for late august last year.

Derek


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Lovely site, nice walk into town. We didn't book last August - just turned up. No problems with access but as has been said before some pitches wouldn't be big enough.

Catz


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Forgot to mention. If you come through the town there is a weight limit of 3.5 T to the island over the bridge. Just go round to the alternative new bridge.

Derek

PS Although I have just checked here and it looks like it is just lorries. Well we ignored it any way.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Baza

Member Sherringham has been there and took the time/trouble to enter it into our campsite database back in 2007. There is also one additional review from member Frantone but that was from back in 2007.

So if and when you have been there do please add an up to date review of the site by visiting the entry in our database and click on :










Here is the link to follow:

Ile d'Offard <<<

Mike

P.S. or anyone else who has stayed there :wink:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Nice site, with nice walk into town as has been said already, we were there a year ago and some of the trees were full of what looked like but were not blackberries. After the birds had gorged on the berries you can imagine the mess on the awning, so my advice would be keep away from the trees (and the birds).

Martin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Lovely pool and bar/restaurant, and in a perfect position for Saumur - as has been said. Some pitches are very much better than others for views etc., so try to look around first and choose for yourself.

We were there in September last year and were a bit underwhelmed at the state of some of the pitches. They were rather "unloved" and had obviously been well used and not maintained. (_Fairly typical in France, so nothing too unusual here_.)

The toilets were the same. Poorly maintained with taps not working, broken shower fittings etc.. Obviously end of main season, but we would have been miffed if we had to pay the €24 per night regular tarrif at that time of year. (€35 in high season if I recall).

As it was we had Camping Cheques so payed only €15, which was about right we thought.

None of this would stop us going again, but only in the Camping Cheques season, which this year is 1st March to 2nd July - and 27th August to 14th November.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## daykinjones (Jun 9, 2009)

Visited last July. 

Rather large RV on the pitch we'd been allocated when we arrived, so size is not too much of an issue. 

Agree with comments made about the site generally. 

We booked online and we were offered a pitch on the riverside, this was at an extra cost. 

On arrival there was a rather large hedge which obscured the view of the river and the chateau for most of the pitches along the 'riverside'. 

Luckily our allocated spot was the only one with a gap in the hedge, so we had a lovely view of the chateau especially at night.

Tad expensive.

Noticed that a number of motorhomes were parked up in a riverside carpark on the chateau side of the river. There is an aire for water etc down the road from the campsite entrance.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Was there last week, no problems size wise, plenty of 'big' pitches, do check em first though as said before. I had to change ours. It is a bit pricy but nice location. Make sure you do some wine tastings for excellent sparkling wines (if you like that sort of thing) and we had a good meal at the first brasserie on the right after crossing the bridge.

PS the croissants they get on site are very nice too


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> or anyone else who has stayed there :wink:


ah well I tried...


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi Baza
> 
> Member Sherringham has been there and took the time/trouble to enter it into our campsite database back in 2007. There is also one additional review from member Frantone but that was from back in 2007.
> 
> ...


Will do Mike will post review when I have been


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Again

There is an Aire 6 miles down the road at Turquant,"Turquant" lat=47.223248, lon=0.028187

Dont know if the Lat Long help but I could no t work out how to put a link.

We didnt stay on the Aire as we are still caravanners, but the pitches are a decent size as there was a German Concorde on when we were there.

Martin 

Vanroyce


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

spykal said:


> spykal said:
> 
> 
> > or anyone else who has stayed there :wink:
> ...


Will if you like Mike  , but (as I was careful to mention) I think the reason my post was a bit negative was largely because we were there just after the height of the season.

In fairness to the campsite, they may have been just about to fix the broken bits in the bogs :? after the onslaught by hordes of (probably) badly behaved kids.

It was OK - and the high price is because it's the only site within walking distance of the town. Camping Cheques definitely recommended. :wink:

Dave


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

vanroyce said:


> Hi Again
> 
> There is an Aire 6 miles down the road at Turquant,"Turquant" lat=47.223248, lon=0.028187
> 
> ...


There is an aire 150 metres from the campsite entrance. I empitied the cassette out there rather than lug it to the bogs when I was last there.

Derek


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> spykal said:
> 
> 
> > spykal said:
> ...


 :lol: Just tell it like it was Dave. That is all we ask, give honest and fair reviews ... the good the bad and the ugly ... it only takes a moment to add a review :wink:

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

spykal said:


> :lol: Just tell it like it was Dave. That is all we ask, give honest and fair reviews ... the good the bad and the ugly ... it only takes a moment to add a review :wink:
> Mike


Have done! 

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave ...Georgiemac did one too ( Thanks G !) so we now have two recent reviews for the Ile d'Offard Campsite <<

Now can I talk some members into adding a few extra member reviews to some of the other 8172 campsites that we have in the database :roll: :lol:

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Forgot to do the star rating Mike. 

Could you give it six or seven stars please. Apart from being over priced (_not unique there then_ :roll: ) it's OK, and the restaurant and pool, plus basic campsite shop make it more attractive.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Forgot to do the star rating Mike.  Could you give it six or seven stars please.


Sorted :wink:


----------

